# 2007 Ski Swaps



## tcharron (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there ever a sticky post for the yearly ski swaps that happen?  List them in this thread, and I'll try to keep it updated.
For more specific information, look at the Calendar entry for the event.  The Calendar can be found in the menu in the middle of the screen above this post.  :-D



[*]October

Oct 4th-8th - Wachusett Columbus Day Weekend Swap
Oct 5th-8th: Hunter Mt Ski Swap http://huntermtn.com/event_skiswap.html
Oct 5th - Oct 7th Killington Swap, Killington, VT
Oct 6th - Black and Blue Trail Smashers Ski/Snowboard Swap - 9am - 3pm - Waterville Valley
Oct 6th - 7th - fall fest and skiswap at Jack Frost Mt.
Oct 6th - Oct 7th - CVA Columbus Day Swap, Carabassett Valley, ME
Oct 6th-8th Jiminy Peak Mountain Resort, Hancock MA (Tent Sale)
Oct 15th-19th McIntire, Manchester, NH
Huge selection of adult and childrens ski and snowboard equipment. Bring in your ski or snowboard equipment and we will sell it for you. Check in dates - Oct 15th-18th from 9-6 and Friday the 19th from 9-4. Skis, Snowboards, Skates-no clothing and shape skis only. Please call for an appointment if checking in 15 or more items 622-6159. 
Oct 19th-21th Potter Brothers, Middletown (Swap Sale #2)
Oct 26th-27th Bethel Outing Club, Bethel, ME
Oct 26th-28th Potter Brothers, Wappingers Falls, NY (Swap Sale)
[*]November

Nov 2nd-4th - Ski Sundown New Hartford, CT - Annual Ski Patrol Ski Swap
In Ski Sundown's base lodge, Fri., Nov. 2 from 4pm to 9pm; Sat., Nov. 3 from 10am to 9pm and Sun., Nov. 4 from 10am to 4pm
Nov 4th, The Seacoast Ski Club  23rd Annual Ski and Snowboard Swap 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM. The "Swap" will be under the big tent at Putnam's Ski and Snowboard Shop, 1949 Lafayette Road, Portsmouth.
Nov 4th, Pat's Peak Yearly Ski Swap @ Octoberfest. - http://www.patspeak.com/event.php?id=7&day=11/04/2007
Nov 9th-10th Eastern Slope Ski Club Swap, North Conway, NH
Nov 9th-12th Potter Brothers, Poughkeepsie (Swap Sale #2)
Nov 10th - Ski Swap and Sale at the Jackson Ski Touring Foundation -  9 a.m. to 2 p.m.
Nov 10th - Nov 11th - Mad River Valley Ski Swap
Nov 10th, Twin Valley High School in Wilmington, 9am - 4pm, http://forums.alpinezone.com/18084-2007-ski-swaps.html#post201722
Nov 10th, Franconia Ski Club Ski Swap, 8 AM - 1 PM http://www.cannonmt.com/news-and-events/events.asp?date=11/10/2007
Nov 16th-18th Annual Ski Swap and Sale Okemo
Nov 17th-18th Acton, MA Lion's club.   http://www.actonlions.org/SkiAndSkate.htm
Nov 23rd - Nov 25th: Nashua Exchange Club Ski Swap, http://www.nashuaexchangeclub.org/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=35099&module_id=22441 - Still a swap despite popular rumor.
Nov 24th - Nov 25th: Rt 31 Board, Bike and Ski sale/swap - http://www.route31boardandski.com/


----------



## Zand (Sep 30, 2007)

Wachusett Columbus Day Weekend Swap Oct 4-8


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 30, 2007)

October 6th and 7th - fall fest and ski swap at Jack Frost Mt.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 30, 2007)

When is the Mad River Valley Swap?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2007)

Seems like a good idea for a thread to me.

Here's another for the list:

Ski Sundown Annual Ski Patrol Ski Swap - 11/2/2007 - 11/4/2007

Moving to the gear forum


----------



## tcharron (Sep 30, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> When is the Mad River Valley Swap?



Updated to include Mad River Ski Swap.  :-D


----------



## tcharron (Sep 30, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> When is the Mad River Valley Swap?



OOpsie, updated with the wrong mad river ski area swap.  Can't find it scheduled anywhere.


----------



## adamti91 (Sep 30, 2007)

Potter Brothers!

* Sept 27-30 Potter Brothers, Kingston NY (Swap Sale )
* Oct 6-8 Jiminy Peak Mountain Resort, Hancock MA (Tent Sale)
* October 19-21 Potter Brothers, Middletown (Swap Sale #2)
* October 26-28 Potter Brothers, Wappingers Falls, NY (Swap Sale) * New Location *
* November 9-12 Potter Brothers, Poughkeepsie (Swap Sale #2)

I have to go see if my boards and stuff that I dropped off sold today.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2007)

Oct 6th - 8th  Butternut ski and snowboarding gear and clothing swap.

http://skibutternut.com/events/events.html


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Nashua Exchange Club Ski Swap, Nov 30 - 2 Dec:

http://www.nashuaexchangeclub.org/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=35099&module_id=22441


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2007)

Hunter, October 5-8:

http://huntermtn.com/event_skiswap.html


----------



## tcharron (Oct 1, 2007)

hammer said:


> Nashua Exchange Club Ski Swap, Nov 30 - 2 Dec:
> 
> http://www.nashuaexchangeclub.org/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=35099&module_id=22441



Holy crap, who has their ski swaps AFTER WE WANT SNOW ON THE GROUND!?!??!

:-D


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2007)

tcharron said:


> Holy crap, who has their ski swaps AFTER WE WANT SNOW ON THE GROUND!?!??!
> 
> :-D


Agree...just don't :uzi: the messenger...;-)


----------



## Mr MRG (Oct 1, 2007)

*Mad River Valley Ski Swap*

Greetings AZ'ers

Here is the scoop on the Waitsfield PTO's 28th ANNUAL SKI & SKATE SALE;

Where:
Waitsfield Elementary School
Route 100, Waitsfield, VT

November 10th & 11th 2007
SATURDAY 9 am-4 pm
SUNDAY 10 am-3 pm

CONSIGNMENT DROP OFF 
November 9, 2007
4 pm-7 pm

NEW & USED
Alpine and telemark skis, snowboards, 
cross country skis and equipment, adult and 
youth apparel, skates and lots more.

For additional information contact 802-496-3643 
email: skiskate2007@gmail.com 
Web: www.skiskate2007.com


----------



## tcharron (Oct 1, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> When is the Mad River Valley Swap?



Thar's your info from the horses mouth above.    Adding info,


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 5, 2007)

Wachusett going on now. Already sold my boots and a NF jacket on the first day. Pretty cool you can track your items online to see if they've sold.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 31, 2007)

Anybody know when or where the Acton (MA) ski and sports swap takes place? (Already tried google) Thanks


----------



## tcharron (Oct 31, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Anybody know when or where the Acton (MA) ski and sports swap takes place? (Already tried google) Thanks



Any idea who does it?


----------



## hiroto (Nov 5, 2007)

tcharron said:


> Any idea who does it?



It is Acton Lion's club.   The sale this year is Nov 17-18.   

http://www.actonlions.org/SkiAndSkate.htm


----------



## tcharron (Nov 5, 2007)

hiroto said:


> It is Acton Lion's club.   The sale this year is Nov 17-18.
> 
> http://www.actonlions.org/SkiAndSkate.htm



Thanks!  Updated the list.


----------



## Euler (Nov 6, 2007)

*Mt. Snow Valley Winter Sports Sale*

While you're up in the Mt. Snow area for skiing this weekend you can stop by Twin Valley High School in Wilmington for the Rotary's Ski-Skate Sale.  This is a benefit for a scholarship fund the Rotary administers.

Details:

WINTER SPORTS SALE SCHEDULE

Drop Off: Friday, November 9:  3 - 7 p.m.
Volunteer ONLY Sale: Friday, November 9: 7:30 - 9
Sale: Saturday, November 10: 9 - 4
Pickup unsold items and money: Sunday, November 11: 10 - 1


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2007)

Franconia Ski Club Ski Swap:

http://www.cannonmt.com/news-and-events/events.asp?date=11/10/2007

November 10, 2007  	8:00:00 AM - 1:00:00 PM
Location
Lafayette Regional School
Description
Where: Lafayette Regional School, Main Street, Franconia NH, 8am to 1pm. Come sell or buy new and used equipment and clothing.


----------



## aveski2000 (Nov 15, 2007)

Downeast Ski Club Ski Sale
Saturday after Thanksgiving at the Portland Expo.

http://www.downeastskiclub.com/


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2007)

*gone commercial*



hammer said:


> Nashua Exchange Club Ski Swap, Nov 30 - 2 Dec:
> 
> http://www.nashuaexchangeclub.org/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=35099&module_id=22441




It looks like Nashua Swap has gone commercial.  No indication of used equipment any longer.  Being run by a for-profit concern.
http://www.skiandboarddeals.com/
Renamed "Winter Sports Expo"

I was gonna drop off stuff to sell.....


----------



## hammer (Nov 19, 2007)

billski said:


> It looks like Nashua Swap has gone commercial.  No indication of used equipment any longer.  Being run by a for-profit concern.
> http://www.skiandboarddeals.com/
> Renamed "Winter Sports Expo"
> 
> I was gonna drop off stuff to sell.....


There's conflicting info on the web site...the calendar has the swap happening this weekend but if you click on "ski swap and sale" the dates are 30 Nov - 2 Dec.

I sent in an e-mail asking for clarification but no response yet... :-?


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2007)

*club*



hammer said:


> There's conflicting info on the web site...the calendar has the swap happening this weekend but if you click on "ski swap and sale" the dates are 30 Nov - 2 Dec.
> 
> I sent in an e-mail asking for clarification but no response yet... :-?



Traditionally, it started the day after Thanksgiving.  I would trust the exchange club calendar dates:  http://www.nashuaexchangeclub.org/content.aspx?page_id=2&club_id=35099


----------



## hammer (Nov 19, 2007)

billski said:


> Traditionally, it started the day after Thanksgiving.  I would trust the exchange club calendar dates:  http://www.nashuaexchangeclub.org/content.aspx?page_id=2&club_id=35099


Yup...I'll be there on Wednesday to drop stuff off.


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2007)

hammer said:


> Yup...I'll be there on Wednesday to drop stuff off.



are you sure they are taking in used stuff this year?


----------



## hammer (Nov 19, 2007)

billski said:


> are you sure they are taking in used stuff this year?


Nope...unless I get any better info in an e-mail response, I guess I'll find out when I get there.


----------



## tcharron (Nov 19, 2007)

hammer said:


> Yup...I'll be there on Wednesday to drop stuff off.



I'm wicked confused.  Zimmerman's is running it this weekend, which is where they're playing the Warren Miller flick.

Are there two swaps going on maybe?


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2007)

tcharron said:


> I'm wicked confused.  Zimmerman's is running it this weekend, which is where they're playing the Warren Miller flick.
> 
> Are there two swaps going on maybe?



it seems to be the same thing, same place.  just gone commercial.

http://www.skiandboarddeals.com/
http://www.zimsport.com/


----------



## tcharron (Nov 19, 2007)

billski said:


> it seems to be the same thing, same place.  just gone commercial.
> 
> http://www.skiandboarddeals.com/
> http://www.zimsport.com/



I sent an email to Zimmermans to ask them whats going on, keep us posted on anything else you might hear.


----------



## 56fish (Nov 20, 2007)

:beer:

We've got our 4th Annual Black Friday Blowout Sale & Swap this weekend.

Have some decent hi-end boards leftover.

Stop in.

http://www.route31boardandski.com/


----------



## tcharron (Nov 21, 2007)

hammer said:


> Nope...unless I get any better info in an e-mail response, I guess I'll find out when I get there.



You may have gotten there before me, but it's def still a swap sale.  When I got there at 1:30ish, they weren't ready to take gear yet tho, told me at best 4pm till they where ready.  I'm considering just showing up at 9am on Friday morning.  Any idea if they'd take gear for dropoff on Friday morning?  I have to leave Nashua at 4 to get the kids and head over to Portsmouth, I told them we'd go see Playground.


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2007)

tcharron said:


> You may have gotten there before me, but it's def still a swap sale.  When I got there at 1:30ish, they weren't ready to take gear yet tho, told me at best 4pm till they where ready.  I'm considering just showing up at 9am on Friday morning.  Any idea if they'd take gear for dropoff on Friday morning?  I have to leave Nashua at 4 to get the kids and head over to Portsmouth, I told them we'd go see Playground.


Thanks for the update...I'm heading up this afternoon to drop off my stuff to sell.  I'll most likely be there between 4 and 5.

I'd rather not have to wait until Friday...want to be out the door early to go on my first ski trip of the season. :smile:


----------



## tcharron (Nov 21, 2007)

hammer said:


> Thanks for the update...I'm heading up this afternoon to drop off my stuff to sell.  I'll most likely be there between 4 and 5.
> 
> I'd rather not have to wait until Friday...want to be out the door early to go on my first ski trip of the season. :smile:



Apparently we weren't the only ones confused.  They said 5 people have showed up before me asking the same thing, because they got the impression from Zimmermans advertising that they'd taken over the swap and it was now their ski sale.  *shrug*

Have you in the past dropped things off for sale on Friday instead of the setup day?  Those boots with the small toe box I'm going to try to get some cash for, and if I do, pick up another pair of boots for this year, be annoyed if I couldn't drop them off.


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2007)

tcharron said:


> Apparently we weren't the only ones confused.  They said 5 people have showed up before me asking the same thing, because they got the impression from Zimmermans advertising that they'd taken over the swap and it was now their ski sale.  *shrug*
> 
> Have you in the past dropped things off for sale on Friday instead of the setup day?  Those boots with the small toe box I'm going to try to get some cash for, and if I do, pick up another pair of boots for this year, be annoyed if I couldn't drop them off.



I will be going over between 330 and 4.  The promotion this year is really bad.  One add says it's sponsored by Zim's, another says Ascutney.  Exchange club has wrong dates on their sites and worst of all, nobody from either Exchange or the promotional outfit responded by email or phone.

It reminds me of the police benevolent associations that subs it out its begging to a commercial firm, which gets 95% and the benevolent association gets 5%.   Sad.  Exchange club will get hosed on this one.


----------



## tcharron (Nov 21, 2007)

billski said:


> I will be going over between 330 and 4.  The promotion this year is really bad.  One add says it's sponsored by Zim's, another says Ascutney.  Exchange club has wrong dates on their sites and worst of all, nobody from either Exchange or the promotional outfit responded by email or phone.
> 
> It reminds me of the police benevolent associations that subs it out its begging to a commercial firm, which gets 95% and the benevolent association gets 5%.   Sad.  Exchange club will get hosed on this one.



The entire thing is sponsored by Zimmermans.  Zimmermans got Ascutney to give out free tickets for their showing of PlayGround in exchange for 'sponsorship' label, as well as physically having a booth there.  That is my understanding.


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2007)

tcharron said:


> The entire thing is sponsored by Zimmermans.  Zimmermans got Ascutney to give out free tickets for their showing of PlayGround in exchange for 'sponsorship' label, as well as physically having a booth there.  That is my understanding.



so what is the http://www.skiandboarddeals.com/ play in this?  Are they owned by Zims?


----------



## tcharron (Nov 21, 2007)

billski said:


> so what is the http://www.skiandboarddeals.com/ play in this?  Are they owned by Zims?



I assume so.

Note at the bottom:

" Copyright 2007. All Rights Reserved.

Web Design: Rob Broden (Click To Contact)"

Also from the Zimmermans web site:

 Name: Rob

Position: Tech & Sales

http://www.zimsport.com/stores/nashua nh/staff nashua nh/rob zimmermanns skis snowboards shop.htm

I swear when I looked the other day it had Robs last name there as well.  :-D


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2007)

tcharron said:


> I assume so.
> 
> Note at the bottom:
> 
> ...


 
I dropped off my stuff at Nashua High School at 4pm.  The processing is glacially slow, but it's for a great cause and saves putting antiques in the trash.


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2007)

Dropped my stuff off just before 5 PM.  They will be there to take stuff to sell on Friday.  Main thing you have to do is go back between 1 and 3 on Sunday if you want any of your unsold stuff back.


----------



## tcharron (Nov 25, 2007)

hammer said:


> Dropped my stuff off just before 5 PM.  They will be there to take stuff to sell on Friday.  Main thing you have to do is go back between 1 and 3 on Sunday if you want any of your unsold stuff back.



Yea, heading in to see if my Boots sold.

I was kinda suprised at the 20% fee tho.  :-D


----------



## tcharron (Nov 27, 2007)

Since all swaps are done, could an admin plz let this thread pass into history and unsticky.  :-D


----------



## tcharron (Nov 27, 2007)

hammer said:


> Dropped my stuff off just before 5 PM.  They will be there to take stuff to sell on Friday.  Main thing you have to do is go back between 1 and 3 on Sunday if you want any of your unsold stuff back.



Shweeeet, boots sold, now to pick up a new pair this week.

Wanted to kick myself tho.  I saw a decent pair of Scratch Pro Jr's with Marker bindings around 137cm.  Too big for my youngest, but he loved the idea of having them in reserve for next year, and they where only 25 bucks.  So what'd I do?  Oh, you guessed it, the SMART thing.  I walked away for a few minutes, and sure enough, when we turned around, they'd been snatched.

Hoe well.  :-D

Now to just find a decent price on new boots.  Pretty much everything they had from Zimmermans new is back in the Amhest St store for the same prices they where at the show, some pretty decent boots for 200 bucks and less.


----------

